

Amazon Releases RDS Read Replicas - alexknowshtml
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2010/10/05/announcing-read-replicas-lower-high-memory-db-instance-prices-for-amazon-rds/

======
jeffbarr
Here is my blog post, with lots of info:

[http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2010/10/amazon-rds-announcing-
rea...](http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2010/10/amazon-rds-announcing-read-
replicas.html)

